# WRENS: Daughters/Grandaughters



## Grummanironworks2 (9 Feb 2016)

Hello All:

I'm new and not sure where this thread belongs. I'm sure someone will be quick to guide me haha 

Anyways, my grandmother joined the Royal Canadian Navy on her nineteenth birthday and served for many years after that. She passed away ten years ago but we just found her bracelets with her service numbers and name etched on. The family is leaving them to me as I am now a young woman joining the Navy. I'm just wondering if there are any other young women who are following in a WREN's footsteps like myself.

Thank you very much, I'd love to get a response.


----------

